# Adding New born after 457 visa was granted



## dhruvexpat (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Expat Gurus,

I ( and my wife ) hold 457 visa since Jan 2011 and valid up to Jan 2015. My daughter was born in the month of May this year in India. Now I need to add my daughter to the 457 family unit. I have got my daughter's passport done. All I need to know is : 

1. What is the procedure for this ? What forms etc.
2. What is the expected processing time ?
3. How much does it costs ?

Can somebody guide me on this , Please.


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

dhruvexpat said:


> Hello Expat Gurus,
> 
> I ( and my wife ) hold 457 visa since Jan 2011 and valid up to Jan 2015. My daughter was born in the month of May this year in India. Now I need to add my daughter to the 457 family unit. I have got my daughter's passport done. All I need to know is :
> 
> ...


Hi Sir,

i am in exactly same situation as yours... by this time you must have known what are things needs to be done.

I would be really thankful to you if could share some details.

Thank you in advance sir.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

*adding new born baby to 457 (baby is born outside australia)*

Hi All,

I ( and my wife ) hold 457 visa since Jun 2013 and valid up to Jun 2017. My son is born in the month of Nov last year(2013) in India. Now I need to add my son to the 457 family unit. 

1. What is the procedure for this ? What forms etc.
2. What is the expected processing time ?
3. How much does it costs ?
4. documents required to get passport in india(currently my wife in india and i am in australia)

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## pawandhir (Dec 30, 2012)

*Visa*

For passport in india you need baby birth certificate, ur and ur wife's passport copy
When all done simply mail to immigration and ask. Or just visit any immigration office.. In my case agent want 800$ and immigration done this free and in only few hrs.


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

pawandhir said:


> For passport in india you need baby birth certificate, ur and ur wife's passport copy
> When all done simply mail to immigration and ask. Or just visit any immigration office.. In my case agent want 800$ and immigration done this free and in only few hrs.


Hi Pawan,

Thank you very much for info.

Just one doubt i heard that if baby is born in australia then addition to 457 is very easy and IMMI will not charge any fee as you said. But in my case baby is born outside of australia, so do i need to pay full fee to add my baby to 457 visa as it is completely new application.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## naazquadri (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,
I hold 457 visa since 15 months, my partner also holds the dependent visa. Recently my partner has delivered a baby in India. I would like to apply for the dependent visa for my child. Please let me know how to proceed is the with the application. Which documents along with employer sponsorship letter do I need to submit and what is the visa fee for the child? Do I need to inform the Immigration about the child birth before I lodge the visa?


----------



## pawandhir (Dec 30, 2012)

naazquadri said:


> Hi,
> I hold 457 visa since 15 months, my partner also holds the dependent visa. Recently my partner has delivered a baby in India. I would like to apply for the dependent visa for my child. Please let me know how to proceed is the with the application. Which documents along with employer sponsorship letter do I need to submit and what is the visa fee for the child? Do I need to inform the Immigration about the child birth before I lodge the visa?


hii
now visa fee is $260 i think.. if you want to save agent fee, go to Immigration office and they tell you what you do.. in my case its soo easy because my son born in Australia and we need both passport copy, visa copy birth certificate and all...
regards
pawan


----------

